# Spy Photos of a new British coach



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few spy shots of a coach that will be 1 of 3 kits available soon. I will let you guys see of you can spot it before I post the photos of the completed car sample.

Small hint is the car ran on 3' track.


----------



## c1run1 (Aug 4, 2011)

looking good neighbor


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

As 3' is almost unknown in Britain, I can only assume it is for export. And 1879 was the height of Narrow Gauge Fever, so it might have been destined to join "Mountaineer" in Colorado. 

Nice articulation on the 3 axles, Sir!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Manx Northern cleminson underframe coaches? Rather unusual vehicles: others also used the Cleminison principle, but it did not really work out in practice. Theortetically it should have done but dirt/rust and water affected the pivots I believe.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter wins.. They are for my Caledonia that is in the Manx livery.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the kit maker Brandbright or IP perhaps?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

No the kit is produced my myself with the help of some friends. It will be available through me here in the US and CA and through the TrackShack over on the other side of the pond. I will ship internationally to the other countries outside of the European area.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. Very nice work!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 06 Aug 2011 12:02 PM 
No the kit is produced my myself with the help of some friends. It will be available through me here in the US and CA and through the TrackShack over on the other side of the pond. I will ship internationally to the other countries outside of the European area. 
They will be BEAUTIFUL models for the many fans of the IOM Railways - especially now that AccuCraft has produced their 'Caledonia' and other locomotives in live-steam. 

Be very wary about describing the Isle of Man as British







. They might be a sovereign territory, but the Manx are fiercely independent of the United Kingdom.

Best

tac
http://www.ovg/rs.org


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason, 

They look wonderful, great workmanship. I was wondering if you Could post a link to you rweb site? 

Andre


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre - No website I am only doing some hobby things, not running a business. Well I do have a business but it has nothing to do with trains.


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

Jason,

They look great. Any info about when they may be available and some idea of the price?

Martin


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Be very wary about describing the Isle of Man as British 
Tac - thanks for validating my guesswork!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I contacted the 'man who is not British' and was told that neither delivery times nor prices had been finalated. All I know is that looking at David Lloyd-Jones book on the subject they are going to be a wonderful sight trundling along behind the suitable locomotive, which is already on dealers' shelves. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

So with the news of Accucraft couplers being unavailable until "some time" next year. I had decided to make up a coupler master that is compatable with the accucraft and is a correct IOM design. Instead of making all the rigging and springing I opted for a simple pivoting - pinned design that will be able to be used on these cars and available for any others. Still have to make up the plate that the coupler mounts through and the eyelets/hook for the chains.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

NICE work Jay!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate to say this Jay, but that coupler looks just like a standard UK hook-and-loop buffer. I have a couple in nylon that came from GRS.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, it is almost a standard chopper coupler other than the fact that the similar ones from the UK end up costing me 24.00/pr to get over here where these should be about 12.00 retail here. 

Who is GRS?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Who is GRS? 
Garden Railway Supplies. 1 hour N of London - I visit them when I have a spare afternoon. (Good pub down the road for lunch.) 

grsuk dot com. [New solution to MLS screwing up links!] 
Accucraft: Z2 CHOPPER COUPLING ROUND BUFFER PAIR 4.60 

Accucraft has them on the US website:
accucraft dot com/index.php?show_aux_page=137


Tenmille: AG047 NG CHOPPER COUPLINGS COMPACT PAIR 6.89 



(Sorry - didn't mean to rain on your parade.)


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

No Rain Pete - The Accucraft choppers are 10.00 pr here in the US though not 4.00.


----------



## Carl in Tx (Jan 15, 2008)

Jason, your coach is looking really nice! any recent progress? 
Carl Malone


----------



## chrismears (Mar 9, 2008)

Really great project. I'm looking forward to seeing updates when you get a minute.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out this link 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/mB83-ZgeyaQd70UBtI5t5NMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink 

I have been trying to insert the link or the image and every time I get the pop up window for links witht he MLS editor it closes the tab when you click ok when done. Works just fine in other forums just not here.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

have been trying to insert the link or the image and every time I get the pop up window for links witht he MLS editor 
Jason, 

I have two tricks. One is to edit the post afterwards in HTML mode. After the href= put two "" (quotes) followed by the link and then two "" on the end. MLS will convert it to a single link and in normal text view it seems to work. 

Make that three tricks - don't edit the post and don't put the link at the begionning of the line. It seems to insert the right one first time. 

Final work-around: take off the https:// and the dot after the www. MLS won't take it as a link - tell folk to copy it to their browser manually!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason' Gallery - Cleminson Caoches[/b]


----------

